# BBAT Belgian Contest Results 2004 (Flemish results)



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

In the category 'Gezelschapsaquarium' (Community tanks) this tank was this year's winner:










The concept of the contest is almost the same as with the Dutch contest. This tank was given 97/100.

Some specs about the tank:
- L 2,5 m x D 65 cm x H 55 cm
- lightning: 10 x 36W fluorescent
- automatic iron dosing
- CO2 with controller
- pure osmosis (RO)


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thank you for posting. Can you please give us the web address of this contest?

*The aquarium above:*
98" x 25" x 22"
900 l / 230gall
360W
1.6Wpg


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Svennovitch -

That is a great looking tank. I like how it is setup in the room to be a part of it and now just a tank. I'm jealous.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks all.

It's the tank of the man you see on the picture: Alain Debeer. He won the contest for the second time in a row (contest is held every 2 year).

There is no web address about the contest. The federation isn't that high-tech yet :?

My tank got in 8th. These are some pictures I took on the day the jury came by my house to check my tank.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for posting, Sven. The top tank in this contest doesn't remind me so much of a formal, ordered Dutch layout as much as some of the ones in the NBAT.

These aquarium communities really need to get 'high tech' and open up a little to the outside world. That, and take better pictures of their tanks.  

Carlos


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Sven, I just wanted to say your tank is VERY pretty! I especially like your foreground and the P. gayi background. How did you create the slope effect with your E. tenellus? Was it through terracing, or simply pruning? Congratulations, BTW!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You are a moderator, http://www.aquaplantsexchange.nl/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=34 , 
very nice forum.
What kind of fertilizers people use in Belgium and Holland?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, please give us some information about fertilizing, lights, and so on.

--Nikolay


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Thank you for posting, Sven. The top tank in this contest doesn't remind me so much of a formal, ordered Dutch layout as much as some of the ones in the NBAT.
> 
> These aquarium communities really need to get 'high tech' and open up a little to the outside world. That, and take better pictures of their tanks.
> 
> Carlos


You're welcome, Carlos. There are a lot formal Dutch tanks too in the contest. But Alain, the winner, doesn't like the typical Dutch aquascaping. And I agree with him completely. I think the Dutch style is too strict, too clean.

And you're quite right that they should open up. This picture is bad quality, because they always shoot slides. I think they scanned one in. Problem with BBAT is that the organisation is run by people with average age of 65 years :roll: They don't even own a computer.

This is the link to the website of the BBAT. I think that'll say enough...
http://www.bbat-aquariumwereld.be/


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Magnus said:


> Sven, I just wanted to say your tank is VERY pretty! I especially like your foreground and the P. gayi background. How did you create the slope effect with your E. tenellus? Was it through terracing, or simply pruning? Congratulations, BTW!


Thank you, Magnus 

The slope effect with the tenellus was plain luck. It just grew that way. Only think I did was pruning the plants against the window, because it got too crowded sometimes.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Edward said:


> You are a moderator, http://www.aquaplantsexchange.nl/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=34 ,
> very nice forum.
> What kind of fertilizers people use in Belgium and Holland?


Thanks, Edward! But not even close to what you and your moderating colleagues are doing here! I am really impressed by this forum. Thumbs up!

This is something where Belgium and The Netherlands are far behind you all in America.

I am one of the very few who PMDD my fertilizer (I order my trace mix with Greg. Very good service!). The others just use Easy Life Profito, Sera Florena, Tetra Florapride. And some (very few) use KNO3, but that's it.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

niko said:


> Yes, please give us some information about fertilizing, lights, and so on.
> 
> --Nikolay


Hi Nikolay, do you mean in general, my tank or the tank of the winner?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love the anubias poking up from the left in your tank!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I find it very interesting that the winning tank above has only 1.6 WPG of light. What plant species are in there (hard for me to see from the picture). Although, I have indeed heard the argument that most of us over-light our tanks.


----------



## Pomme (Jul 13, 2004)

I want you see this Svennovitch's tank :wink:










With that one, he won this year that following french constest : http://www.forumaqua.com/xoops/html/modules/jafa/article.php?item_id=1 (Jafa 2004) in the category tanks between 61 and 150 l.

:wink:


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Edward said:


> You are a moderator, http://www.aquaplantsexchange.nl/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=34 ,
> very nice forum.


 :lol: Please forgive my ignorance but I never knew aquatic plants could have sex changes!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------

